# Teichschere mit Greifer



## Glatzmann (21. Juni 2010)

ja servus,

meine name ist ralf. ich komme aus dem raum frankfurt und bin auf der suche nach einem speziellen werkzeug.

ich suche eine teichschere mit telskopstab (2-3m wären gut) die gleichzeitig und OHNE den kopf zu wechseln auch greifen kann. ich habe das teil schon mal im internet gesehen, finde es jetzt aber nicht mehr.....

hätte da jemand eine idee von welchem hersteller es so etwas gibt?

danke im voraus
ralf


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hi,

mit so einem langen Stiel könnte m.E.  die von Gardena sein.


----------



## Glatzmann (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

hi,

bei der von gardena muß man aber den kopf wechseln. ich hatte da eine gesehen die beides sozusagen "gleichzeitig" kann....

gruss
ralf


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hallo Ralf,


ich habe eine solche Ast-? schere aus Aluminium vor ein oder zwei Jahren im Dappa da ja juppie juppie yeah  Baumarkt gekauft. 

Hat glaub ich, um die 20 Euronen gekostet. 

Ob es die da aber nun noch gibt weiß ich ned....... 

Habe die auch nur durch Zufall geseh'n und sofort zugeschlagen....... :smoki

Edit: 
Hab grad mal Bilder gemacht 

Der Scherenkopf
  

Der Griff
  

Komplett ausgefahren ca. 3m lang


----------



## Glatzmann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

hi,

die schere sieht schon ganz gut aus......aber was ist der yippie yeah yippie baumarkt? 

gruss
ralf


----------



## scholzi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hi Leute
@Ralf......
Ein Baumarkträtsel:
Es wächst auf vieler Tiere Köpfe und ist meist zur Verteidigung oder Rangeleien mit Artgenossen gedacht
+
Eine Quelle entspringt und der Weg zum Ziel ist die Lösung...

Yippiejaja Yippie Yippie Yeah


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

[....aber was ist der yippie yeah yippie baumarkt? 


..


----------



## Glatzmann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

hehe 
danke euch
gruss
ralf


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Ich möchte jetzt keinen neuen Thread zu dem Thema aufmachen, deshalb hole ich den nochmal raus.

Ich suche auch aktuelle eine Teichschere und -greifer. Muss nicht unbedingt "all in one" sein.
Aktionsradius auch 2-3 Meter.

Wer hat mit welchem Produkt gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht ?
Was ist zu empfehlen ?


----------



## MadDog (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hallo Frank,

ich schließe mich dir an. Ich suche auch eine Teichschere mit 2-3 m Aktionsradius. 
Ich habe über 1 Stunde das Internet durchforstet und habe lediglich ein Produkt von Gardena gefunden. Allerdings muß hier der Stiel separat gekauft werden. Kosten gesamt ca. 75 €.
Teichschere mit Stiel 1,25 m bekommt man schon ab 8,- €.
Es gibt noch 1 Produkt von Velda mit 1,76 m Länge incl. Schere für ca. 30,- €.

Ich werde aber noch weiter suchen und dich informieren, wenn ich noch was günstigeres und längeres finde.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## danyvet (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

hab grad was gefunden, als ich meine suchen wollte. hierhttp://www.schneckenprofi.de/multi-star-gruenschnitt-und-teichschere.html?mv_arg=cc=2602001400000,, die kann bis zu 4m !! meine hat leider nur einen ca. 1m langen stiel. aber ich denke, je länger der stiel, desto schwerer. mir tut bei meiner schon nach 3 seerosenblättern der arm weh, weil man sie ja nahezu waagrecht hält bei den meisten schneidearbeiten im teich.
Meine ist hier auf Seite 9, die wurde im Baumarkt als Teichschere gehandelt, jetzt seh ich erst, dass das eine Rosen-Stangenschere ist *hmpf*


----------



## MadDog (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*



scholzi schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> @Ralf......
> Ein Baumarkträtsel:
> Es wächst auf vieler Tiere Köpfe und ist meist zur Verteidigung oder Rangeleien mit Artgenossen gedacht
> ...



Ich habe hier mal angerufen und nachgefragt. Diesen Artikel gibt es also noch, aber Olli P. hat ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
Die Teichschere mit Teleskopstil kostet momentan 34,90 €.

Gruß an alle

Frank


----------



## Olli.P (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hi,

hat denn jemand schon mal in seinem Horn....ach geschaut, ob's die, die ich habe noch gibt???

Jedenfalls möchte ich meine nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Steinadler (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Gartenteichschere mit Teleskoparm. Da ich auch noch nicht das passende gefunden habe, habe ich mir provisorisch erst mal selbst was gebastelt: Man nehme eine alte Haushaltsschere, 2 Eisenstangen und etwas Draht bzw. Klebeband. Die beiden Eisenstangen habe ich dann mit Draht/Klebeband an die Griffe der Haushaltsschere befestigt. Schaut zwar nicht so schön aus und ist im ersten Moment etwas umständlich, aber es geht einigermassen, bis ich was gefunden habe. Willkommen in der Hobbythek. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Glatzmann (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

hallo,

also ich hatte mir die hier im post von OlliP. empfohlene bei hornbach gekauft und bin damit zufrieden. hab nicht nur seerosen damit geschnitten sonder auch mal den __ wein und so - bis 1cm dicke sollte kein problem sein laut hersteller.

gruss
ralf

ps: gibts bei hornbach frankfurt heut noch


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Die hier hab ich noch gefunden:

http://www.amazon.de/Gärtner-Pötschke-Teleskop-Schneid-Greifer/dp/B003602GMG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_2


----------



## PeterBoden (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hallo,

bei Teleskopstangen bediene ich mich hier:

http://www.buerkle.de/de/shop/_teleskop-stange.html


----------



## Olli.P (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hi,

und wo bekommt man dann die passende Schere dazu 

Becher und Netze brauch ich da eher nicht..........


----------



## Steinadler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hallo Olli.P,

ich dachte Du hast schon so einen Greifer? Oder bist Du damit nicht zufrieden? Schreib doch mal Deine Erfahrungen (kann man damit schneiden und greifen bzw. evtl auch nur greifen ohne zu schneiden, damit man mal was vom Grund heraufholen kann?). Ich wollte heute oder morgen nämlich auch mal zu meinem Dappa da ja juppie juppie yeah Baumarkt. Ich brauche ihn hauptsächlich für meine Seerosen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Steinadler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die hier hab ich noch gefunden:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Gärtner-Pötschke-Teleskop-Schneid-Greifer/dp/B003602GMG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_2


 
Hallo Christine,

so wie es aussieht scheint es der gleiche zu sein, den Olli P hat.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hi Michael,

ja - das denke ich auch - als Alternative, denn den besagten Baumarkt gibt es ja nicht überall (bei uns zum Beispiel nicht).


----------



## Olli.P (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hallo Michael,



> ich dachte Du hast schon so einen Greifer? Oder bist Du damit nicht zufrieden? Schreib doch mal Deine Erfahrungen (kann man damit schneiden und greifen bzw. evtl auch nur greifen ohne zu schneiden, damit man mal was vom Grund heraufholen kann?).



Guckst du Beitrag #13 

Und:

Mit der Schere etwas zu "nur" zu greifen, ist recht schwer, denn sie hat wie man hier eigentlich gut sehen kann eine sehr gute Klinge. 

Aber das gute ist, das man die Verlängerung in mehreren Stufen einrasten kann.


----------



## willi1954 (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Moin,

also ich kann die Schere, Angeboten bei Schneckenprofi ,nur empfehlen. Sie ist leicht, kann im Winkel verstellt werden und passt auf die Teleskopstiele von Wolf-Garten

Grüsse Willi


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hallo Willi,

da ist aber nicht so ein Greifer dabei, der das Zeug festhält, das man abschneidet (so wie bei einer sog. "Rosenpräsentierschere"), oder? Kann ich zumindest nicht sehen auf dem Bild. Ich find das schon sehr praktisch, wenn ich das abgeschnittene Zeug nicht in einem zweiten Arbeitsgang mit einem 2. Gerät entfernen muss.


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Hi,

von Wolf habe ich die Astschere - ähnlich wie die angebotene Schere - mit dem Teleskopstiel -  da brauchst Du aber kräftig Schmalz in den Armen, wenn Du mit  voll ausgefahrenem Stiel in der Waagerechten schneiden willst. 

Und der Preis ist auch nicht ohne - bei ca. 40 EUR hast Du ja noch keinen Stiel (wenn der nicht zufällig vorhanden ist). Dafür ist die Qualität der Wolf-Geräte absolut top!


----------



## PeterBoden (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Gerade gestern bei Praktiker erstanden:
         

Sie ist bis zu 2,50 m ausziehbar, 19,95 € minus 20%...

Vor dem ersten Teicheinsatz empfiehlt es sich dringendst das Teil zu entfetten ansonst schillert es so herrlich regenbogenfarben im Teich.


----------



## morgaine (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichschere mit Greifer*

Letztere haben wir auch seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz. Meines Wissens ist die Schere von Fa. Jung Garten und Freizeit (gehört jetzt zu Fa. Windhager), eventuell mal die Suchmaschinen bemühen, ob diese auch noch woanders angeboten wird. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber falls noch jemand diese kaufen möchte, es kann durchaus sein, dass die Scheren mit in die Sommerretoure fallen. D.h. ihr bekommt sie nur von ca. März bis September (so wie die Laubnetze :evil ).

mo


----------

